# What I learned taming wild mice



## ramyjackson (Sep 29, 2018)

First off, let me say I know this may upset people. All I can say is read what I have to say, and see if you're still upset. I never kidnap, or hunt out places to trap. All mice have been those that entered my home, and are watched daily for changes in mood that show seeking of release, in which case they are brought to a local wooded park.

That being said, here is what I've learned taking a scared animal, and helping it grow into an affectionate friend (not pet)

1) only work with mice that show an immediate interest in people and other animals. After an observational period to watch for disease and parasite problems, I introduce new mice to the mouse family. If after a day they show complete fear or agitation by my interference with the environment, I slate them for bonus level relocation (relocation with a pile of food, to help a late season horde and nest)Tutuapp 9appsshowbox

2) lots of stuff to play with All sorts of different things to climb, tunnel in, run on, etc. If a wild mouse is bored, it will not work with you. It can become irritated and hostile to others. I try to make sure there is at least one unique toy for each mouse, and a small shelter available for each. Usually they sleep in a giant cuddle puddle, but they do have spats occasionally.

3) lots of different types of foods. A healthy and luxurious diet will help a wild mouse become content with it's environment, especially if it associates you with special treats. I've observed that once they understand the abundance of food, they often share the best treats with their tank mates.

4) expose them to everything. Light, sound, and other animals. Start slowly. A nite light, then a string of Christmas lights, then regular room lighting. Once they no long associate light with being a dangerous thing, they slowly become more active during the day, and more friendly. The same goes for sounds and other pets.

5) if they want to go, you let them. I had a gorgeous male that I was Hoping would pair with one of the females. Nope. He wanted to return to the wild, and was released immediately. No matter how much you care for them, or know that statistically speaking, they're not going to make it, you CANT keep an animal against its will. That's why I call them friends, and not pets. I don't own them. They own them, they just choose to share their time with me.

6) if you're worried about disease... If you're scared of any possible disease or illness they can carry (and there are a few) don't attempt to keep them. Where I live there has only been 1 reported case in 20 years, so it's safe to say that they are safe. It the real issue is that you can't be scared to get bitten. They will sense that fear and spook. If you understand that it might happen, and it's okay, they are very understanding, and will work with you on handling.

7) the mouse sets the pace, not you. It's as simple as that. Don't make them learn what you want them to, or act how a pet would. Work with them when they want to, otherwise they will just ignore you. Note: random pokes with a finger to help with interaction is okay. Just not harassment.

8) fricken spinny wheels. It's the crack of the wild mouse world. The ones that I've retained have always been those that once they found a wheel, and how it worked, never wanted to stop running.

9) don't ever go into the wild and catch them. Seriously. That's wrong, and you should feel bad.

10) lots and lots of space. If they feel cramped, they'll fight, or become restless.

There is more, but that's some of the major points.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Sounds very interesting! Are you letting them free roam in your house or placing them in an enclosure if you feel they'd be accepting of that? Just curious!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice observations.


----------

